# How to get from 1K rides to 100K rides ($1M in earnings)



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Dear all,

Please advise of how to achieve this goal.

1,000 rides * $10/ride = $10,000
100,000 rides * $10/ride = $1,000,000

Thank you so much for your advice.

Sincerely,
LakerLeBron


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

LakerLeBron said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please advise of how to achieve this goal.
> 
> ...


Very easy.

Keep doing what you are doing.

9 cars from now you will achieve your goal.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Very easy.
> 
> Keep doing what you are doing.
> 
> 9 cars from now you will achieve your goal.


9 cars and 30 years


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

CTK said:


> 9 cars and 30 years


9 Cars, 30 years, and after expenses he probably has enough money to buy a happy meal from mcdonalds.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Buy 20 cheap cars that can do 5000+ rides in a year and get 20 drivers who will donate their labor for a year, give all the earnings to you. Should be doable...well other than the labor donation part.


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

hahaha


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

If you give 30 rides every day for the next 10 years you will achieve that milestone. Problem is, you've killed about a dozen cars, your back has turned into jelly, you've been in and out of mental asylums, and gained about 200lbs.


----------



## DNM3K (Oct 2, 2018)

The secret can only be shared with people who have at least TWO posts on uberpeople.



Pax Collector said:


> If you give 30 rides every day for the next 10 years you will achieve that milestone. Problem is, you've killed about a dozen cars, your back has turned into jelly, you've been in and out of mental asylums, and gained about 200lbs.


But what you're saying is.
Million dollar monies.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

An alternative plan would be to wander around picking up random pennies that you find on the ground. You only need to find 100,000,000 pennies to become a millionaire.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

I am for real. 
I am almost at 1k rides.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

LakerLeBron said:


> I am for real.
> I am almost at 1k rides.


Then you're well on your way.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Earn a nice degree, ride 100k buses to work and enjoy 1-3 million.

Until then, enjoy the flexibility and family time of rideshare driving, for sure not the money earned after costs side.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## DNM3K (Oct 2, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Earn a nice degree, ride 100k buses to work and enjoy 1-3 million.
> 
> Until then, enjoy the flexibility and family time of rideshare driving, for sure not the money earned after costs side.


Pssst. Most people outside of SF have no idea how prevalent those private tech coaches are on the streets.

Out here in Greenville with have the free trolly that runs around downtown and Flure Field which is the Single A Boston affiliate, complete with a replica of Fenway.

It's kinda the same where you are too I assume?


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Probably be deactivated by then.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

LakerLeBron said:


> I am for real.
> I am almost at 1k rides.


Take $7 a day for the next 30 years and invest it wisely. You'll be quite pleasantly surprised. May I suggest Lincoln Financial.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

Ahhhh...so that's the "Secret"

only 950 more trips to millionaire status!!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

$1kk in earnings on X in an average market is 2kk miles with dead miles. If youre lucky, that might only be 10 cars at 200,000 miles each. Gotta get lucky 10 times in a row though...


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

five $100 rides a day ought to do it


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

10 rides morning
10 rides afternoon
10 rides evening


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I declare Cableguynoe winner of this thread.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

LakerLeBron said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please advise of how to achieve this goal.
> 
> ...


Is that 1,000,000 US dollars?


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Flier5425 said:


> Is that 1,000,000 US dollars?


Yes sir or madam

Let it begins


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

pga tour most wins

Sam Snead 82
Tiger woods 80
Jack Nick 79


Aim for 80k rides as Driver


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

LakerLeBron said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please advise of how to achieve this goal.
> 
> ...


I think you need a Leprechaun and a four-leaf clover, and ruby slippers.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Can always pick up cans and toss them in the trunk as you drive around...


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

I love American humor.

Lewis Hamilton

71 car race wins

900 Uber rides
10 Lyft rides

Tom Brady

5/8 Super Bowls

LeBron James

3/9 Finals


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I declare Cableguynoe winner of this thread.


Thank you sir.

I knew I hit a home run on this thread. 
But was trying to be humble and not call it out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dont 


LakerLeBron said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please advise of how to achieve this goal.
> 
> ...


 Dont WAKE UP !


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

I can't relate to lazy people. We don't speak the same language. I don't understand you. I don't want to understand you. ~ Kobe Bryant on his work ethic



MadTownUberD said:


> I declare Cableguynoe winner of this thread.


The game is not over yet. Let's wait 10 years and we can declare the real winner.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

LakerLeBron said:


> I can't relate to lazy people. We don't speak the same language. I don't understand you. I don't want to understand you. ~ Kobe Bryant on his work ethic
> 
> The game is not over yet. Let's wait 10 years and we can declare the real winner.


Has very little to do with laziness and everything to do with limited upside potential. You can work 80 hours a week a couple/few weeks in a row but after that you start to break down. How long have you been driving, bud?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

LakerLeBron said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please advise of how to achieve this goal.
> 
> ...


Give ride to lebron James and expect 999,990
Dollar tip. That is the only way


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

If I don’t perform, you can fire me.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

LakerLeBron said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please advise of how to achieve this goal.
> 
> ...


At first glance I was ready to cut you off at the knees. Instead I took your question to some of the most respected titans of industry and we debated the merits of your goal and to my dismay a carefully laid out plan for success was implemented.
Two words: Quick picks & scratchers
Go forth my good man and claim what is rightfully yours 
Duber On
Travis Kalanick


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> At first glance I was ready to cut you off at the knees. Instead I took your question to some of the most respected titans of industry and we debated the merits of your goal and to my dismay a carefully laid out plan for success was implemented.
> Two words: Quick picks & scratchers
> Go forth my good man and claim what is rightfully yours
> Duber On
> Travis Kalanick


Hehehe ... thank you Sir/Madam
Without U&L, I am hopeless. 

U&L are worth $100b and $10b,
respectively and respectfully.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

LakerLeBron said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please advise of how to achieve this goal.
> 
> ...


Good luck to the few,
the proud with this.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Easy! Just get a bunch of 2005-2009 prii you should have no problem achieving this.
Hell of a machine and great gas mileage.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Those videos are awesome.
Remind me of Bush/Clinton.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Any updates?


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Work like hell. I mean you just have to put in 80 to 100 hour weeks every week. [This] improves the odds of success. If other people are putting in 40 hour work weeks and you're putting in 100 hour work weeks, then even if you're doing the same thing you know that you will achieve in 4 months what it takes them a year to achieve.

Elon Musk


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

How to achieve 30 rides a day

Morning: 5 hours * 2 rides 
Afternoon: 5 hours * 2 rides 
Evening: 5 hours * 2 rides

365 days * 30 rides per day
10,950 rides per year

No, I don't like work. I had rather laze about and think of all the fine things that can be done. I don't like work - no man does - but I like what is in the work, - the chance to find yourself. Your own reality - for yourself, not for others - what no other man can ever know. They can only see the mere show, and never can tell what it really means.
Joseph Conrad, Heart of Darkness



CTK said:


> 9 cars and 30 years


Let's round it up

10 cars 30 years


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

LakerLeBron said:


> How to achieve 30 rides a day
> 
> Morning: 5 hours * 2 rides
> Afternoon: 5 hours * 2 rides
> ...


And at just over $ 91 / ride you will be at 1,000,000! Good luck.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Happy Friday to all


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Flier5425 said:


> And at just over $ 91 / ride you will be at 1,000,000! Good luck.


I appreciate you in here regardless.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Michael Schumacher 
7 WC titles
91(k) GP wins


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Work 369 days of the year

Create 3 days out of a day
So a year has 1000+ days


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

LakerLeBron said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please advise of how to achieve this goal.
> 
> ...


If you average $2500wk x 4wk x 12 months = $120k yr x 10yrs.= $1.2million.

I average about $1700-2300 wk. On 7days work week and about 50hrs. I take home $6000-$8000 month. I estimate I'll make under $96k this year. And I just start Lyft in January. I probably spent $8-9k on gas for this whole year. Just regular oil change. Got some new tires for my 4 yr old car. $800. I need to do brake pads and gonna get new rotors instead of resurface. $1400 qoute. It's about time I get those replace anyways since my car has 85k miles. I probably won't need to replace it for another year if I not drive for Lyft. But still I make enough to cover that expense and get another car. I will get a Hybrid car next to cut down on gas expense.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Larry$$$ said:


> If you average $2500wk x 4wk x 12 months = $120k yr x 10yrs.= $1.2million.
> 
> I average about $1700-2300 wk. On 7days work week and about 50hrs. I take home $6000-$8000 month. I estimate I'll make under $96k this year. And I just start Lyft in January. I probably spent $8-9k on gas for this whole year. Just regular oil change. Got some new tires for my 4 yr old car. $800. I need to do brake pads and gonna get new rotors instead of resurface. $1400 qoute. It's about time I get those replace anyways since my car has 85k miles. I probably won't need to replace it for another year if I not drive for Lyft. But still I make enough to cover that expense and get another car. I will get a Hybrid car next to cut down on gas expense.


See you at the top with 100k+ rides 

Heart of Darkness by Joseph Conrad

Going up that river was like travelling back to the earliest beginnings of the world, when vegetation rioted on the earth and the big trees were kings. An empty stream, a great silence, an impenetrable forest. The air was warm, thick, heavy, sluggish. There was no joy in the brilliance of sunshine.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Hehehehehe
We will make it
To the summit


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm picking up strong MasterOfWoke vibes in this thread.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> I'm picking up strong MasterOfWoke vibes in this thread.


Whatever you mean
Welcome to U&L Elite


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

LakerLeBron said:


> Whatever you mean
> Welcome to U&L Elite


I'm solidly in U&L mediocre. But I'm happy be the Pip to your MJ.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> I'm solidly in U&L mediocre. But I'm happy be the Pip to your MJ.


Money is good.
Merit is better.
Merci is best.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It shouldn't take that long or that many rides, just need 2 rides, and travel about 250,000 mph for a few hours, slingshot around the moon and then back to earth.

That's like half a million right there, refuel and repeat


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> It shouldn't take that long or that many rides, just need 2 rides, and travel about 250,000 mph for a few hours, slingshot around the moon and then back to earth.
> 
> That's like half a million right there, refuel and repeat


Hehehe ...I love Uberian Cluelessness...,


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

LakerLeBron said:


> Money is good.
> Merit is better.
> Merci is best.


Yet you cannot serve God and mammon.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Yet you cannot serve God and mammon.


I like abstract thinking.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LakerLeBron said:


> Work like hell. I mean you just have to put in 80 to 100 hour weeks every week. [This] improves the odds of success. If other people are putting in 40 hour work weeks and you're putting in 100 hour work weeks, then even if you're doing the same thing you know that you will achieve in 4 months what it takes them a year to achieve.
> 
> Elon Musk


So you'll have lost only 1/3 of what they've lost driving for Uber (after expenses).

Great.



LakerLeBron said:


> Michael Schumacher
> 7 WC titles
> 91(k) GP wins


And an example of how well off people kill and injure themselveslves in ways the poor never do.

Skiing and flying private airplanes seem to be the two most common.

So what exactly was your point?


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

good Sunday to all


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

https://learn.stashinvest.com/its-possible-to-become-an-ira-millionaire

How to become a millionaire using IRA/401k



Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you'll have lost only 1/3 of what they've lost driving for Uber (after expenses).
> 
> Great.
> 
> ...


The main point is to get from 1k rides to 100k rides to $1m. I am trying to motivate ourselves to be elite like Michael Schumacher, Tiger Woods, Tom Brady, etc. thank you for your patience and understanding.

Schools with the most 
NCAANational Championships

Stanford 117
UCLA 116
USC 106

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_NCAA_schools_with_the_most_NCAA_Division_I_championships


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Good Monday to all


----------



## SoDamnLucky34 (May 19, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> It shouldn't take that long or that many rides, just need 2 rides, and travel about 250,000 mph for a few hours, slingshot around the moon and then back to earth.
> 
> That's like half a million right there, refuel and repeat


Taking longhauling to a higher level


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

LakerLeBron said:


> pga tour most wins
> 
> Sam Snead 82
> Tiger woods 80
> ...


Wait a minute here...already giving up on the 100k rides?


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Wait a minute here...already giving up on the 100k rides?


Hehehehehe .... I like it


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Q


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Q


See you at the top with 100k+ rides


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

U


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

'It is to be expected that being humans we will make mistakes but it is how we get through them that counts.'


Lewis Hamilton


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

A


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Dodgers are losing ...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

C


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Happy Tuesday


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Genesis 12:4


So Abram went, as the LORD 
had told him, and Lot went with him. 
Abram was seventy-five years old 
when he departed from Haran.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Subtracting yields an age of 77 (*Jacob*at his flight to *Laban*). *Laban* was more than 30 *years* older than *Jacob*, and employed him for *20 years*. *Laban*promised his younger daughter Rachel to *Jacob* in return for seven *years*' service, only to trick him into marrying his elder daughter Leah instead.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

“I’m just grateful I’ve gotten to be here this long,” Kershaw said. “I got drafted when I was 18 and got here when I was 20. From 20 to 30, that’s a lot of growing years right there. The only word that comes to mind is just ‘grateful.’ I really am. It’s been a great run. And whatever happens, I’ll be thankful for that, always.”


Clayton Kershaw


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Hehehehehehe


13 innings
Dodgers win
5+hours


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Celtics 17 Championships
Lakers 16 Championships


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Tiger Woods 


Hockey is a sport for white men. Basketball is a sport for black men. Golf is a sport for white men dressed like black pimps.

You can always become better.

Achievements on the golf course are not what matters, decency and honesty are what matter.

I get to play golf for a living. What more can you ask for - getting paid for doing what you love.

I want to be what I've always wanted to be: dominant.

I'm addicted. I'm addicted to golf.

And I don't cook, either. Not as long as they still deliver pizza.

Green and black go well together, don't they?

I'm aware if I'm playing at my best I'm tough to beat. And I enjoy that.

My main focus is on my game.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

How great it would be if we actually averaged atleast 10 dollars a ride.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Three Chinese Curses

1. May you live in interesting times.

2. May you be recognized by people in high places.

3. May you get what you wish for.



uberdriverfornow said:


> How great it would be if we actually averaged atleast 10 dollars a ride.


We can supplement it with extra incomes.

Elon Musk Quotes. When something is important enough, you do it even if the odds are not in your favor. Patience is a virtue, and I'm learning patience. I would like to die on Mars. Life is too short for long-term grudges. My opinion is it's a bridge too far to go to fully autonomous cars. Great companies are built on ...



UberLaLa said:


> C


C U with 100k rides final
We start with 1k rides first

Charles Dicken

It was the *best of times, it was the worst of times*, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we ...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

The irony is labron gets 150x that million to put a ball in a basket


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

A Tale of Two Cities
By Charles Dickens

I see Barsad, and Cly, Defarge, The Vengeance [a lieutenant of Madame Defarge], the Juryman, the Judge, long ranks of the new oppressors who have risen on the destruction of the old, perishing by this retributive instrument, before it shall cease out of its present use. I see a beautiful city and a brilliant people rising from this abyss, and, in their struggles to be truly free, in their triumphs and defeats, through long years to come, I see the evil of this time and of the previous time of which this is the natural birth, gradually making expiation for itself and wearing out.

I see the lives for which I lay down my life, peaceful, useful, prosperous and happy, in that England which I shall see no more. I see Her with a child upon her bosom, who bears my name. I see her father, aged and bent, but otherwise restored, and faithful to all men in his healing office, and at peace. I see the good old man [Lorry], so long their friend, in ten years' time enriching them with all he has, and passing tranquilly to his reward.

I see that I hold a sanctuary in their hearts, and in the hearts of their descendants, generations hence. I see her, an old woman, weeping for me on the anniversary of this day. I see her and her husband, their course done, lying side by side in their last earthly bed, and I know that each was not more honoured and held sacred in the other's soul, than I was in the souls of both.

I see that child who lay upon her bosom and who bore my name, a man winning his way up in that path of life which once was mine. I see him winning it so well, that my name is made illustrious there by the light of his. I see the blots I threw upon it, faded away. I see him, fore-most of just judges and honoured men, bringing a boy of my name, with a forehead that I know and golden hair, to this place-then fair to look upon, with not a trace of this day's disfigurement-and I hear him tell the child my story, with a tender and a faltering voice.

It is a far, far better thing that I do, than I have ever done; it is a far, far better rest that I go to than I have ever known.



Jay Dean said:


> The irony is labron gets 150x that million to put a ball in a basket


So what? What I want is not about hopelessness and homelessness. I want dignity and respect and the will to live, work, and love.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> The irony is labron gets 150x that million to put a ball in a basket


For sure mate and I make $150 per day working 15 hours per day.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Barber of Seville

Classical Opera


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

New Lakers superstar LeBron James, 
who finished with 26 points, 12 rebounds 
and six assists, talks about the 128-119 loss 
to the Trail Blazers

October 18, 2018


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

LakerLeBron said:


> New Lakers superstar LeBron James,
> who finished with 26 points, 12 rebounds
> and six assists, talks about the 128-119 loss
> to the Trail Blazers
> ...


Here are three takeaways from James' debut with the Lakers:

*LeBron's legs look fresh at 33*

*https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nb...lebron-james-debut-with-the-lakers/ar-BBOAmKu*


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Here are three takeaways from James' debut with the Lakers:
> 
> *LeBron's legs look fresh at 33*
> 
> *https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nb...lebron-james-debut-with-the-lakers/ar-BBOAmKu*


LeBron is 33



Jay Dean said:


> Here are three takeaways from James' debut with the Lakers:
> 
> *LeBron's legs look fresh at 33*
> 
> *https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nb...lebron-james-debut-with-the-lakers/ar-BBOAmKu*


Thanks mate

Also FYI Lyndon B Johnson is one of my favorite presidents.... hehehehehe

Lyndon Baines Johnson, often referred to by his initials LBJ, was an American politician who served as the 36th President of the United States from 1963 to 1969. Formerly the 37th Vice President of the United States from 1961 to 1963, he assumed the presidency following the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Clayton Kershaw signed a 7 year / $215,000,000 contract with the Los Angeles Dodgers, including a $18,000,000 signing bonus, $215,000,000 guaranteed, and an annual average salary of $30,714,286. In 2018, Kershaw will earn a base salary of $33,000,000, while carrying a total salary of $35,571,428. 

Contract: 7 yr(s) / $215,000,000
Signing Bonus $18,000,000
Average Salary $30,714,286
Free Agent: 2021 / UFA


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Dude, Uber.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Dude, Uber.


Yeah mate .... hehehehehehe 

Contract 7 year with Uber and Lyft

Contract: 7 yr(s) / $215,000
Signing Bonus $18,000
Average Salary $30,714
Free Agent: 2021 / UFA

((((((((

*U.S. Navy helicopter crashes on USS Ronald Reagan in Asia, sailors hurt*
The cause was under investigation.
by Associated Press / Oct. 19, 2018 / 7:27 AM ET


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

LakerLeBron said:


> Yeah mate .... hehehehehehe
> 
> Contract 7 year with Uber and Lyft
> 
> ...


Wanna go lit, how bout Jack London, To Build a Fire lol
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/To_Build_a_Fire


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Wanna go lit, how bout Jack London, To Build a Fire lol
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/To_Build_a_Fire


I prefer Joseph Conrad over Jack London and I am an American who is a responsible gun owner who lives in a liberal state of California.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

You seem more like Bartleby to me, the scrivener "I prefer not to"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bartleby,_the_Scrivener


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> You seem more like Bartleby to me, the scrivener "I prefer not to"
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bartleby,_the_Scrivener


Well I am more like Caleb and Joshua.

Josephus on Jesus






Brave and loyal followers! Long ago we resolved to serve neither the Romans nor anyone other than God Himself, who alone is the true and just Lord of mankind. The time has now come that bids us prove our determination by our deeds we have never submitted to slavery, even when it brought no danger with it. We must not choose slavery now, and with it penalties that will mean the end of everything if we fall alive into the hands of the Romans God has given us this privilege, that we can die nobly and as free men and leave this world as free men in company with our wives and children.
(Elazar Ben Yair)
Josephus, The Jewish War

1. Now this posterity of Seth continued to esteem God as the Lord of the universe, and to have an entire regard to virtue, for seven generations; but in process of time they were perverted, and forsook the practices of their forefathers; and did neither pay those honors to God which were appointed them, nor had they any concern to do justice towards men. But for what degree of zeal they had formerly shown for virtue, they now showed by their actions a double degree of wickedness, whereby they made God to be their enemy. For many angels (11) of God accompanied with women, and begat sons that proved unjust, and despisers of all that was good, on account of the confidence they had in their own strength; for the tradition is, that these men did what resembled the acts of those whom the Grecians call giants. But Noah was very uneasy at what they did; and being displeased at their conduct, persuaded them to change their dispositions and their acts for the better: but seeing they did not yield to him, but were slaves to their wicked pleasures, he was afraid they would kill him, together with his wife and children, and those they had married; so he departed out of that land. 2. Now God loved this man for his righteousness: yet he not only condemned those other men for their wickedness, but determined to destroy the whole race of mankind, and to make another race that should be pure from wickedness;
Josephus, Complete Works of Josephus, Flavius. Incl: Wars of the Jews, Antiquities of the Jews, Against Apion, Autobiography, and more .

Seth

Third son of Adam and Eve
Brother of Cain and Able


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

*THE BEST SUCCESS QUOTES EVER*
Go to table of contents

Failure is success in progress. Albert Einstein

Shallow men believe in luck. Strong men believe in cause and effect. Ralph Waldo Emerson

Find somebody to be successful for. Raise their hopes. Think of their needs. Barack Obama

The successful warrior is the average man, with laser-like focus. Bruce Lee

Success is never accidental. Jack Dorsey (Twitter)

90% of your plans are going to fail no matter what you do. Get used to it. Mark Manson

The difference between successful people and very successful people is that very successful people say 'no' to almost everything. Warren Buffett

One can have no smaller or greater mastery than mastery of oneself. Leonardo da Vinci

Living our life deeply and with happiness, having time to care for our loved ones - this is another kind of success, another kind of power, and it is much more important. Thich Nhat Hanh

If at first you don't succeed, try, try again. Then quit. No use being a damn fool about it. W.C. Fields Click to tweet

By Jennifer Medina


Oct. 19, 2018
LOS ANGELES - The University of Southern California has agreed to pay $215 million to settle a federal lawsuit filed by hundreds of women who say that they were sexually abused by the former head gynecologist at the student health center and that school officials did not address their complaints.

The settlement, which still needs to be approved by the court, is among the largest to be reached by a university facing accusations of sexual misconduct. Still, it is unlikely to end the school's legal battles over the issue: Nearly 500 women have sued U.S.C. claiming mistreatment by the gynecologist, Dr. George Tyndall.

More than 90 of those women came forward for the first time this week, saying that he had molested them as patients. One woman said that when she complained, she was told by officials from the health center, "We'll look into it." But there was no follow-up, she said. One lawyer for the women dismissed the settlement as "just a public relations effort."

Under the terms of the tentative settlement, women who were patients of Dr. Tyndall during his three decades at U.S.C. will be eligible for $2,500 payments, whether or not they have alleged abuse. Women who allege the worst abuse and offer additional information will be eligible for up to $20,000, while those who are willing to be screened by a psychologist could receive a maximum of $250,000.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Uber 970
Lyft 70


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Game 7
Do or Die
Go Dodgers


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Come on LBJ
Let’s win to9


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> Buy 20 cheap cars that can do 5000+ rides in a year and get 20 drivers who will donate their labor for a year, give all the earnings to you. Should be doable...well other than the labor donation part.


This is not a joke
Lol

https://rhyd.co/gig-economy/


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Be like Christopher Columbus
With three ships/cars and 100 men

Christopher Columbus had three ships on his first voyage, the *Niña*, the *Pinta*, and the Santa Maria. Columbus sailed from Palos de la Frontera on 3 August, 1492. His flagship, the Santa Maria had 52 men aboard while his other two ships, the Nina and *Pinta* were each crewed by 18 men.

Santa Maria 52
Nina 18
Pints 18

*The 3 ships used by Christopher Columbus*
Posted on November 16, 2015 by flotilla









*NINA*

This ship has 24 men boarded on it. The captain's name was Vicente Yanez. It was amongst the three ships used by Cristopher Columbus on his first voyage to West Indies in 1942. Nina is a short or a nickname for this ship, but its real name was Santa Clara. Like the other ships, it was like a caravel type of vessel shaped. As many of they say and as the history tells this ship was by far Columbus favourite. It was almost 60 tons in weight. Also, its length was approx. 50 feet on deck. Also said that it had three masts with square and triangular sails. This ship was a small trade ship among all the 3, built purposefully to sail the Mediterranean Sea. This ship became the only ship to survive the hurricane that came in 1495 and reached safely to Spain in 1496. Under Columbus captainship and command, it logged around 25000 nautical miles

*PINTA*

The meaning of the word 'PINTA' is 'Painted One'. This is also a nickname given to it. This ship was smaller and had 2 or 3 masts on it, weighed approx. 60 tons just like Santa Maria with a length of 17 metres and width of 5.3 metres of the deck. The shape of it is square rigged. It boarded around 26 men with a captain named Martin Alonso. This was also described as a caravel and the fastest of the three.

*SANTA MARIA*

This ship was the largest of all the ships but also the slowest. It weighed around 100 tons that are quite heavy and 58 feet long in the deck. It also had a nickname just like the 2, "La Gallega" meaning Galician. It was built in Galicia that's why this name. It had four masts on it having triangular, square sails. The owner of this ship was Juan de la Cosa, and he was also the captain of it. This ship sailed well across the Atlantic Ocean but broke near Haiti. Columbus used this ship as his flagship and was completely decked up with the flags of Columbus. While exploring it struck a reef on the day of Christmas in 1492, so the crew celebrated the day by abandoning ship and building a fort with its timbers. As soon as this ship sank Columbus returned to Spain with Nina and Pinta. The Santa Maria was the famous ship in exploring and navigating Columbus' 1492 expedition that was to find a westward passage to Asia. On the return trip, the Santa Maria was wrecked, and the captain of the Pinta sailed off on his own to try to beat Columbus back. Columbus returned to Spain in the Nina, arriving on March 15, 1493.

*SOME FACTS ABOUT ALL THREE SHIPS: *

All the ships travelled almost a distance of 100 miles per day. The ships carried 120 men all in total. The worst health problem was of scurvy, and there was also a lack of proper sanitation in those ships.

https://flotillafacts.com/2015/11/16/the-3-ships-used-by-christopher-columbus/

Go Chargers 
Let's win now


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Chargers 20
Titans 19
Hehehehehe


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

LeBronJames


"When you wake up (Sunday), it's a new day," James said. "It's a new opportunity and you leave things in the past and get on with the future."


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Red Sox


World Series titles (8):
1903; 1912; 1915; 1916; 1918;
2004; 2007; 2013


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Third quarter is not over yet and the Lakers will score 100points soon.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

1000 rides for Uber
100 rides for Lyft
So far so good ....



LakerLeBron said:


> 1000 rides for Uber
> 100 rides for Lyft
> So far so good ....


99k rides to go ....


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

*Consecutive starts by a QB*
1) Brett Favre 297

2) Eli Manning 210

3) Peyton Manning 208

4) Philip Rivers 199


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Uber 1100 rides Lyft 100 rides
Thank you, Uber and Lyft,
I am not hopeless/homeless.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

From basement dreams to stratospheric reality, Rivers has ascended to the top of the game, last Sunday joining Brett Favre and brothers Peyton and Eli Manning as the only quarterbacks to start 200 consecutive games. He's having a tremendous season for the 6-2 Chargers, undeniably playing his way into the NFL Most Valuable Player conversation.

Although they won't be in Oakland for Sunday's game, Joan and Steve Rivers travel to several Chargers games each year and are relishing their son's 16thseason in the league.

"They know it's the homestretch in a sense," Rivers said. "Hopefully, there are a handful more [seasons]. They want to see as many as they can."

Rivers, 36, and wife Tiffany were junior high sweethearts in Alabama, and have eight children. They opted to stay in San Diego when the Chargers moved north, and Philip commutes 70 miles each way to practice, in a full-outfitted SUV that allows him to study video while he's driven.
http://www.latimes.com/sports/nfl/la-sp-chargers-rivers-farmer-20181108-htmlstory.html


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Uber 1150
Lyft 150


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

NBA players with most points
30,000 plus points Club

Kareem
Karl
Kobe
MJ
LBJ*
Wilt
Dirk*


LBJ and Dirk are still playing ...


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Uber 1200
Lyft 200


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Are you getting 10 bucks from every ride?


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Are you getting 10 bucks from every ride?


I wish  it is usually less than that


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Your going to have to do more than 100k rides then to make your million.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Your going to have to do more than 100k rides then to make your million.


For sure . Please help each other to work


----------



## UberEaters (Nov 15, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Very easy.
> 
> Keep doing what you are doing.
> 
> 9 cars from now you will achieve your goal.


Only 9?



LakerLeBron said:


> 10 rides morning
> 10 rides afternoon
> 10 rides evening


This is not even possible in my area. Average is about one or two rides and hour. That means I would have to work 15 to 30 hours a day and uber only allows 12 hours a day....


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

LakerLeBron said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please advise of how to achieve this goal.
> 
> ...


Consider fewer drivers in the future as 12 pax driverless vans become the norm.
Uber will set ridiculously low pricing to undercut drivers.


----------



## UberEaters (Nov 15, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Consider fewer drivers in the future as 12 pax driverless vans become the norm.
> Uber will set ridiculously low pricing to undercut drivers.


The pricing is already ridiculously low


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

UberEaters said:


> The pricing is already ridiculously low


Precisely!
When it comes to ridiculousness, UBER is unmatched.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Precisely!
> When it comes to ridiculousness, UBER is unmatched.





IR12 said:


> Consider fewer drivers in the future as 12 pax driverless vans become the norm.
> Uber will set ridiculously low pricing to undercut drivers.


But many people still prefer privacy and property and pursuit of happiness. I still like to ride with my loved ones, not with strangers.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

LakerLeBron said:


> But many people still prefer privacy and property and pursuit of happiness. I still like to ride with my loved ones, not with strangers.


Point was uber's future plan is REAL.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Point was uber's future plan is REAL.


Yeah ... my point is we will eventually die ... don't wait until 75 to get started like Abraham.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Point was uber's future plan is REAL.


Yeah and I hate lazy people including myself because I used to be lazy myself too.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

1250 Uber rides
200 Lyft rides
Almost 1500 rides


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

1500 rides done

98500 rides to go

Help me G-d



IR12 said:


> Point was uber's future plan is REAL.


Yeah I hear you
The struggle is real
Each and everyone of us


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

I made more money in much less time riding your mom.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

NoDay said:


> I made more money in much less time riding your mom.


No mom jokes
We are mature


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

*Urban Meyer*

*Career Record:* 17 Years, 186-32, .853 Win% _(at major schools)_

*Bowl Record:* 14 Games, 11-3, .786 Win% _(at major schools)_


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Uber 1270
Lyft 230



LakerLeBron said:


> Uber 1270
> Lyft 230


G-d

Please help me get to 1 million plus rides.
With you


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Wade scored 25 points in his 1,000th career game, leading the Miami Heat to a 121-98 victory over the Los Angeles Clippers on Saturday night.

The veteran guard was 8 for 21 from the field and 5 for 10 from 3-point range en route to his second-highest scoring total of the season. It came nearly two weeks after he had a season-high 35 points at Toronto on Nov. 25, and one day after he had two points in a win over Phoenix.

"Every time I get an opportunity to so something like this, obviously its's great and special, but I just want to help this young team win," Wade said. "When we get wins like this, wins in four of our last five, we're getting better."

Wade, who is retiring after this season, will play his final regular-season game in Los Angeles on Monday against the Los Angeles Lakers.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Very easy.
> 
> Keep doing what you are doing.
> 
> 9 cars from now you will achieve your goal.


More like 3 brand new Priuses

There are some guys with 20,000 rides already like Jay Craduer with the Ride Share guy on Youtube. I think *if you can get to 20,000 rides* and manage your money and not piss off Lyft and Uber, then *you can get to 100,000 rides* with a little Good luck and alot of focus.


----------



## Falafelhead (Oct 23, 2017)

You need to hire some Russian hackers.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Falafelhead said:


> You need to hire some Russian hackers.


I need to read the Bible.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Thank you for your support and courage.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

1280 Uber at 4.85
260 Lyft at 4.95
So help me G-d


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Uber 1300
Lyft 300


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Lyft 320
Uber 1330
Total 1650
Please help
Me G-d


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Over/Uber said:


> Buy 20 cheap cars that can do 5000+ rides in a year and get 20 drivers who will donate their labor for a year, give all the earnings to you. Should be doable...well other than the labor donation part.


Just call yourself a tech company. Drivers will line up.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Just call yourself a tech company. Drivers will line up.


Let's call it LU ... )))


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

LakerLeBron said:


> Lyft 320
> Uber 1330
> Total 1650
> Please help
> Me G-d


Are you keeping track of how close to you are to your million dollar goal? Are you on track with your 1650 rides? You should be at 16,500 in total earnings with 1650 rides. How much have you really made between both platforms for 1650 rides? How many miles are you at total to get the 1650 rides?


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Are you keeping track of how close to you are to your million dollar goal? Are you on track with your 1650 rides? You should be at 16,500 in total earnings with 1650 rides. How much have you really made between both platforms for 1650 rides? How many miles are you at total to get the 1650 rides?


As long as I am making some progress, I am happy. Next year I will post the total payments that I got paid for LU.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

LakerLeBron said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please advise of how to achieve this goal.
> 
> ...


$10 rides?.. must be bullisht


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> $10 rides?.. must be bullisht


Yeah it is my maximum of $10 per ride while the minimum is $5 per ride. Did you take Calculus?

In mathematical analysis, the *maxima and minima* (the respective plurals of *maximum*and *minimum*) of a function, known collectively as *extrema* (the plural of *extremum*), are the largest and smallest value of the function, either within a given range (the *local* or *relative*extrema) or on the entire domain of a function(the *global* or *absolute* extrema).[1][2][3] Pierre de Fermat was one of the first mathematicians to propose a general technique, adequality, for finding the maxima and minima of functions.

As defined in set theory, the maximum and minimum of a set are the greatest and least elements in the set, respectively. Unbounded infinite sets, such as the set of real numbers, have no minimum or maximum.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Lyft 350
Uber 1350
Total 1700


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

LakerLeBron said:


> Lyft 350
> Uber 1350
> Total 1700


Goals for 2019

Do 3300 rides

Total 5000 rides


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

*For holy text, Potomac man wrote 304,805 letters without a single mistake*

Julie Zauzmer
May 18, 2014

To write a Torah, a scribe must pen 304,805 Hebrew letters using a feather quill on sheepskin parchment - without making a single mistake. Forget auto-correct. Even one error would invalidate the whole text, making it unfit for use in a Jewish house of worship, according to custom. So completing...

10,000 rides per year 
Times 30 years 
Equals 300,000 rides


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

*Torah
Information
Religion* Judaism
*Author* Multiple
*Language* Tiberian Hebrew
*Chapters* 187
*Verses* 5,852

There are 304,805 letters in the Torah. There are 79,976 words in the Torah. There are 5,888 or 5,845 verses in the Torah.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

I didn't take calculus. But I know you have a better chance becoming a millionaire via personal injury lawsuit or winning the lottery than driving a car. Just brake check a city bus. $$$$


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

rman954 said:


> I didn't take calculus. But I know you have a better chance becoming a millionaire via personal injury lawsuit or winning the lottery than driving a car. Just brake check a city bus. $$$$


I feel you. I still hate lazy people.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Thank you Lord 
We are living
We are working
We are blessing

*Places in the Heart* is a 1984 American drama film written and directed by Robert Benton[1][2]about a U.S. Depression-era Texas widow who tries to save the family farm with the help of a blind white man and a poor black man. The film stars Sally Field,[3] Lindsay Crouse,[3] Ed Harris,[3] Ray Baker,[3] Amy Madigan,[4][5] John Malkovich,[3] Danny Glover,[6] Jerry Haynes and Terry O'Quinn.[7] It was filmed in Waxahachie, Texas. Field won the Academy Award for Best Actress for her performance.



rman954 said:


> I didn't take calculus. But I know you have a better chance becoming a millionaire via personal injury lawsuit or winning the lottery than driving a car. Just brake check a city bus. $$$$


Thank you for communicating with me.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Flier5425 said:


> Is that 1,000,000 US dollars?


British pound


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Uber 1400
Lyft 400
Postmates 1
Total 1800
Goal: $18,000
$10 per trip


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Torah

5888 verses
5888 trips

Please be with us G-d


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Drive


58 years

8 months


8 days


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Dear G-d


Please be with us and help us complete each trip as sacred for each passenger. Thank you.


There are 304,805 letters in the Torah. 
There are 79,976 words in the Torah.
There are 5,888 verses in the Torah.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Will Raiders pick Kyler Murray?

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ya...2019-nfl-draft-raiders-favored-081159520.html


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

In the beginning
to the very end
God be with us.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Sam Snead 82 wins
Tiger Woods 80 wins
Jack Nicklaus 73 wins
Ben Hogan 64 wins
Arnold Palmer 62 wins


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Seven times good

And God saw the light, that it was *good*; and God divided the light from the darkness (Genesis 1.4).

And God called the dry land Earth, and the gathering together of the waters He called Seas. And God saw that it was *good* (Genesis 1.10).

And the earth brought forth grass, the herb that yields seed according to its kind, and the tree that yields fruit, whose seed is in itself according to its kind. And God saw that it was *good*(Genesis 1.12).

&#8230;and to rule over the day and over the night, and to divide the light from the darkness. And God saw that it was *good* (Genesis 1.18).

So God created great sea creatures and every living thing that moves, with which the waters abounded, according to their kind, and every winged bird according to its kind. And God saw that it was *good* (Genesis 1.21).

And God made the beast of the earth according to its kind, cattle according to its kind, and everything that creeps on the earth according to its kind. And God saw that it was *good* (Genesis 1.25).

Then God saw everything that He had made, and indeed it was very *good*. So the evening and the morning were the sixth day (Genesis 1.31).


----------

